# RSA



## mattharp (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi,

Is there a separate package for RSA other than OpenSSL in Free BSD?  From my understanding, SSL is secure sockets layer, which is a networking protocol for communication - and I'm trying to find an RSA implementation for general file encryption/decryption.  Does that all fit under the OpenSSL umbrella or is there something separate?  

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2020)

mattharp said:


> Does that all fit under the OpenSSL umbrella or is there something separate?


It's possible to do this with openssl(1) but it's not really meant for it. Things like security/gnupg are much more suited.


----------

